# Veiltail Comunity!



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the Veiltail Comunity! Here, we love to talk Vts. On my personal account, they have the best personalities! My Pink Dalamation, Ferguson, iv'e taught to dance! Here, boast on your Vt's talents, personality, share name Ideas, Your favorite color betta, and more!:thankyou:

Dedicated to my first bettas Neptune and Paladin, who were both Vts, and Paladin was the heart, Neptune- the brains.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Darn! I don't have a VT.... Oh well, maybe I'll just wait and get one.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My orange VT named (what else) Orange Julius :lol: Also Marty my blue-green VT. I had a blue VT that recently died because I think he was electrocuted when I removed the bulb from his mini-bow hood and forgot to unplug it


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my! So sorries... :'-(


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, you'll love one! I know i love mine! all Four of them! ^^


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

This is my baby boy Iggy!!! He has been with me for about 2 1/2 years now and was my first betta!!!! He is a pretty large betta (from tail tip to mouth I think he measures about 3-3 1/2 inches long) with massive anger issues but he is such a sweetie pie 90% of the time (he just doesn't want you to see it) lol!!! Sorry if the pictures aren't the best, but he doesn't like sitting still and really doesn't like getting his picture taken EVEN THOUGH it would be giving him glory!!! He is a handful and spoiled though and Michael and I love him dearly!!!!! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

These are my trio of VTs. Bloom, who was labelled as a female because of his short fins (they're growing longer every day, and he's beginning to look like a proper gentleman); Peaquod, my crazy grumpy pomegranate hating pink dal. I also have a little lady named Serana but she is very camera shy. She's still a baby, very tiny and adorable


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

I don't actually own it yet but there is a metallic blue VT at the pet store that I want to get. I already have 2 names picked out for him Hephaestus or Iron Man. I want him SOOOOOOOOO bad!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I love VTs!!! Here's my boy Kiedis, named after the lead singer of the Red Hot Chili Peppers...

View attachment 245321


Mind the holes in his fins, he'd been especially grumpy that day and given himself blow out from all the flaring!

The naming style is a bit of a tradition in my family, in the past we've had other pets named Hendrix, Cobain and Bowie.


----------



## KasumiBetta (Jun 28, 2013)

This is Sunchaser. He is my "Raw Food" betta. I'm tracking how he does on a diet consisting of a large variety of raw foods with him. He's 4 months, 1 week, and 4 days old and doing great! Couldn't be happier with him!  Plus I just love his color.


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

Ooohh I love Veitails!  

I have four, but atm they've got some lovely green happening in their tanks (thanks Ich treatment -.-) so I won't show them off. 

Instead, check out this pair of VT for sale on the other side of my country. DROOL!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow they are stunning! We get so little choice here in Australia, I'm against shipping live animals so I'm limited to the most standard colours and tail types, still think my boy is pretty though!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Veiltails are so beautiful! It's a shame they are overlooked because of all the new tail types. I just got a new veiltail last week! Here's Flame.
View attachment 245897


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry he's not facing the camera - the 5g Chi's light isn't the best when he gets very interested in what I'm doing and swims into the shadows where I am instead of staying under the white light. 

This is Ryuu - PetSmart was having a sale last year, and I saw him in only an inch of water in his cup, his ventrals wrinkling and shrivelling. So he immediately got upgraded to my 5g fluval chi, and has been healthy since - though his fins will likely never be the same.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I love Rosetails best in terms of appearance but my VT's personality definitely shines. My tanks face me and my lappy. If I so much as get up, Hiko will surface to wave at me.

He also seems to follow me when I walk around my room. ^^

I know, I have Lark too, but Hiko definitely steals my attention.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

I just got my first VT! I've been loving the red VT boys for a while, so tonight, Sherlock (I'm 98% certain on his name) came home with me!  Look at that flare!


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just got this guy off of AB. I'm working on show quality VT, and this boy looks like he'll be a great for that project. I'm so excited, I had to show it to other people that like VT bettas.


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

They are all beautiful! Catie, I know there's a couple of different standards for "show-quality" VT, which are you going by?

Keshia, have you considered fishchick's fish? She's in QLD and only ships to Australians, and whilst I share your sentiment regarding the shipping, we gotta remember that a lot of the fish we see in pet shops have been shipped in (even my LFS' ship theirs in, we don't seem to have any local breeders haha)


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Taboo, I'll keep that in mind if I ever decide to get another betta!


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

Taboo said:


> They are all beautiful! Catie, I know there's a couple of different standards for "show-quality" VT, which are you going by?
> 
> Keshia, have you considered fishchick's fish? She's in QLD and only ships to Australians, and whilst I share your sentiment regarding the shipping, we gotta remember that a lot of the fish we see in pet shops have been shipped in (even my
> LFS' ship theirs in, we don't seem to have any local breeders haha)


I'm looking at the IBC standard area 2 is using. Its not the official standard or anything, but its a good place to start.


----------



## Batgirl222 (Sep 23, 2013)

Veiltails are my absolute favorite. I've always had them. I have two now, Sparky and Zero.


----------



## Batgirl222 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sparky is the top and Zero is the bottom. Sorry they are upside down.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Plum  He's my first VT and he is FULL Of energy!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

My little VT Sherlock has grown on me so much since I've gotten him! He's a little character! His minor case of fin rot is almost gone (thank you, WC's and Stress Coat!), and he's got new growth on all his fins, and they're uncurling nicely. Plus he's just... he's got these big old puppy dog eyes, and I really adore him. <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've had a few VT's so bear with me!

This is my late Pineapple, she was such a good girl and never did anything to anyone in the sorority. I think she was the secret alpha but really Phoenix was, Pineapple was just the backseat driver haha.









Cherry, my favorite of my "original girls", she had the sweetest personality ever and hence her name. Here she is snuggling with her favorite snail! Alas, she is also gone.









Mystique was my original girl, she's the one who started it all. A big girl with a big personality!









Gambit! He's since gone onto another member here but he was like this when I got him. Completely split anal fin with some fin rot.









He then turned into this after two months, he ended up chomping off the front of his anal there but he still had amazing regrowth!









And my Petco babies! The late Tony, he was stunted too badly and ended up dead because of it. Steve is on his way out (I'll show him next.
When he was still a youngin'









And a little older with Steve









And Steve, his brother!









Hawkeye who was also a PetCo baby, was given to me by a friend. He came like this:









And now after only 88 day's or so


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

These are mine. We got them from Petsmart about a month ago. Recent pictures are coming soon.

Zephyr









Paimon









Hyperion









And here is Phoenix who just passed away last week. He was such a pretty boy. And what a personality. /:


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's my dragonscale betta, Apollo. I've honestly haven't seen a veiltail's tail shape like his. I love him for the fact he thinks he's so vishus :-D


----------

